# Scottish Borders



## Deleted member 66875 (Sep 10, 2020)

Off up touring around the border country tomorrow. Looking forward to trying a few of the spots kindly posted by folk on the app.  Will also "verify" the ones I visit, which I find really helpful.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Sep 11, 2020)

Enjoy your adventure


----------

